# Singapore Zoo



## Draiman (May 30, 2009)

Leucistic Bengal tiger - _Panthera tigris bengalensis_. He is one handsome chap, isn't he?







One of his two girlfriends:







Grooming her:







Moving on:


----------



## calum (May 30, 2009)

wow. just wow... beautiful tiger & photography gavin.


----------



## Draiman (May 30, 2009)

calum said:


> wow. just wow... beautiful tiger & photography gavin.


Thanks Calum. Tigers are one of my favorite animals.  

More pictures:

_Panthera leo_:



















_Panthera onca_ (Jaguar):







Not at all sharp, but I like the expression and the tongue sticking out:







Back to my more usual subjects - _Morelia viridis_:


----------



## Draiman (May 30, 2009)

On to more boring subjects...


----------



## Draiman (May 30, 2009)

More of the tigers.


----------



## Draiman (May 30, 2009)

Missed this one.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 30, 2009)

Omg those Bengal Tiger photos would make great hanging prints, especially the first three at the top of the thread. :clap:


----------



## agama (May 30, 2009)

OMG,those are great pics


----------



## ahas (May 30, 2009)

Wow!  Great pics and animals.  The leucistic Bengal tigers are my faves.

What kind of camera do you use?

Fred


----------



## Draiman (May 31, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> Omg those Bengal Tiger photos would make great hanging prints, especially the first three at the top of the thread. :clap:


Thanks. Use them if you like, but please credit me.  

More pictures:

Gibbon:







Iguana of some sort:







Komodo dragon:


----------



## Draiman (May 31, 2009)

More (sorry about the multitude of tiger pictures, but they are one of my favorite animals):


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 31, 2009)

> Thanks. Use them if you like, but please credit me.


If I do, I will absolutely.  Thanks.


----------



## syndicate (May 31, 2009)

Excellent photos!Love the tiger shots!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jun 1, 2009)

I definitely will give this zoo a visit, when I go over to Singapore next time!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hendrik C. said:


> I definitely will give this zoo a visit, when I go over to Singapore next time!


Maybe give me a shout when you're here


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great shots of the tigers, my fave as well.  Same with the jag.  But when I came to the green tree python, my jaw dropped :drool: 

Your pictures are freakin' awesome!


----------



## RoutheDK (Jun 1, 2009)

what camera do u use? its crazy


----------



## Draiman (Jun 2, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> Great shots of the tigers, my fave as well.  Same with the jag.  But when I came to the green tree python, my jaw dropped :drool:
> 
> Your pictures are freakin' awesome!


Thanks!  



RoutheDK said:


> what camera do u use? its crazy


Nikon D40. The camera doesn't matter as much as the lens and the person behind the viewfinder


----------



## Draiman (Jun 2, 2009)

B&W:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2009)

amazing shots!!  

 thank you so much for sharing these!

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  awesome!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 3, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> amazing shots!!
> 
> thank you so much for sharing these!
> 
> :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  awesome!


My pleasure, and thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 5, 2009)

dang gavin! nice work man. love the tiger too. but i will say that giraffes are not boring!  those are my favorite mammalian anaimal.  haha. nice pics though man, thanks for sharing! also what lens did you use?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

codykrr said:


> dang gavin! nice work man. love the tiger too. but i will say that giraffes are not boring!  those are my favorite mammalian anaimal.  haha. nice pics though man, thanks for sharing! also what lens did you use?


Thanks Cody.   I used a Nikkor Micro 105mm (actually a macro lens) and a Nikkor 55-200mm (a telephoto lens). They were borrowed though.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 5, 2009)

awsome. hows that 105mm? god i want one bad. just cant afford it, plain and simple. i have the 70mm to 300mm lens(not great but ok) but i really like a 35 to 55 mm and a 80 to 200mm both killer but outrageous prices.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

codykrr said:


> awsome. hows that 105mm? god i want one bad. just cant afford it, plain and simple. i have the 70mm to 300mm lens(not great but ok) but i really like a 35 to 55 mm and a 80 to 200mm both killer but outrageous prices.


At least you have more than one lens.  

The 105 is a fantastic lens - very sharp, very fast. But like you said, expensive of course.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2009)

Great shots no doubt


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Gavin,

I really like these shots, especially of the white tigers. Are there any hyenas in the zoo?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 27, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Hey Gavin,
> 
> I really like these shots, especially of the white tigers. Are there any hyenas in the zoo?


Glad to hear that. 

No, they don't have hyenas. Who likes hyenas anyway - they bully the cheetahs!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pictures Gavin.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 27, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Who likes hyenas anyway - they bully the cheetahs!


I do.  I was hoping to get some great photos of hyenas from you, bu oh well...


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome photos. 

I myself primarily use a Sigma 105mm Macro Lens and was wondering if the Nikkor is any better? I have noticed my Sigma is a bit slow to focus unless the subject is almost completely still. 

Also, I don't think those Tigers are leucistic....from what I know, "leucistic" means an animal that is completely white (patternless) and has either black or blue eyes.....at least, thats how it is with reptiles.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 16, 2010)

A pair of jaguars:


----------



## Draiman (Feb 16, 2010)

Some other lame boring random animals


----------



## violentblossom (Feb 18, 2010)

The photos of the jaguars are really incredible. I'd like to use them as desktops, if that's okay.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2010)

violentblossom said:


> The photos of the jaguars are really incredible. I'd like to use them as desktops, if that's okay.


Sure , I'm glad someone actually likes them.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 18, 2010)

*I love Elephants*

One day I'll ride one, better view than Horses - LOL

Those Jaguar Pix are Beautiful also.

- Jason


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> One day I'll ride one, better view than Horses - LOL
> 
> Those Jaguar Pix are Beautiful also.
> 
> - Jason


In my experience it's a bit of a rough ride lol.

Thanks


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, the tigers are beautiful.

Smok.


----------



## scorpionqueen (Mar 9, 2010)

wow that would be kool to take a trip there!


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 2, 2010)

I am quite impressed with the condition of the Zebras.  They are all too often overweight at zoos, but those look in excellent shape.  Equines just aren't ment to be fat.


----------



## Clement (May 25, 2010)

Wow, great pictures, the big nosed monkey make me laught.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 17, 2010)

I love Cheetah.. Somehow they are just cute for me )


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 25, 2010)

I am loving these pics Gavin!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 27, 2010)

Lemur:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice lemur.. 
there's some footage on this video which is available from PBS, 
I own it.. it was a great buy.
They also have _awesomeee_ arachnid footage..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7KJB_RnNpQ


----------



## Ebenezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Draiman,
Thank you for taking us to Singapore Zoo.
I have watched many documentaries of  Bengali Tigers.
Bengali Tigers are famous for their unique look and power.


----------



## Rue (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos!

Boy...those tigers have HUGE footies! 

Heh...I love cat feet...


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Apr 16, 2011)

None of those animals look _boring_ through your lens!  Thanks for sharing.  Great images, they inspire me to want to make intaglio prints!  Hope to see more.


----------



## tebs (May 7, 2011)

Amazing pictures....what kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## SteffDavis (Aug 23, 2011)

Its my kind advise friend that whenever you used to go on visit to Singapore then you must have to visit the Singapore's zoo.It  is one of those splendid places of Singapore,without watching them your journey is incomplete.


----------

